# Video TR: Zion National Park



## Grand Adventure (Dec 7, 2017)

DW, the dogs and I headed south the Saturday before Thanksgiving to boondock outside of Zion National Park.

Arriving in Virgin, Utah right at dark, we first scouted Guacamole Mesa via Dalton Wash Road, but finding the last half mile to be steep and rough but nevertheless negotiable, but without cell service, we opted to check out North Creek area but that was pretty much full. In the end, we headed out onto Sheep Bridge Road in total darkness and nevertheless scored a stellar spot. 









_Our spot on Sheep Bridge Road_









_Our spot on Sheep Bridge Road_

Scouting around the region in the daytime, I would've preferred the place we found at Gooseberry Mesa, but I'll save that for another trip.









_The site we found on Gooseberry Mesa_

Although the scenery was spectacular, to be honest Zion National Park left me wanting. It was simply too crowded to enjoy, even in late November. Available parking was non-existent, and it was tough to even squeeze my pickup down Zion Canyon Scenic Drive. A series of unfortunate situations nixed my hiking plans, too. In the end I decided to push on to Lake Powell to celebrate Thanksgiving on the beach there, instead of fight what would assuredly be thicker crowds once the long holiday weekend arrived.

Our video TR is here: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_CeDJtVs0s[/ame]


----------

